# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  برای شرکت در کنکور هنر راهنمایی کنید

## MohammadReZa.m

سلام
من کنکور هنر ثبت نام نکردم.الان برخورد میکنم می بینم اگر رشته دلخواهمو قبول نشم کار دیگه ای که بلد نیستم پس بهتره برم دنبال علاقم که موسیقیه..
حالا سوال
میشه با اینکه کنکور هنر ثبت نام نکردم وارد دانشگاه هنر بشم؟
برای خوانندگی و موسیقی فقط باید رفت دانشکاه هنر؟

----------


## Saeed735

باید ببینی تو رشته ای که پبت نام کردی چیزی مث موسیقی هست یا نه مثلا دوستی داشتم ریاضی بود رفت صنایع قضایی که اصن ربطی به ما نداره که خیلی ها فکر میکنن باید انسانی میبود

----------


## artim

> باید ببینی تو رشته ای که پبت نام کردی چیزی مث موسیقی هست یا نه مثلا دوستی داشتم ریاضی بود رفت صنایع قضایی که اصن ربطی به ما نداره که خیلی ها فکر میکنن باید انسانی میبود


این دو تا خیلی با هم فرق میکنن
ما دانشکده علوم قضایی داریم که از ریاضی و تجربی میگیره
اما دانشکده موسیقی که نداریم
..................................................  ...........................................
جناب شما دو کار میتونی بکنی
1- همین از طریق رشته هنر و سپس گرایش موسیقی برین کار سختی نیست  میشه رتبه خوبی بیارین کنکور هنر
2-یکی هم از طریق  ارتش جذب بشین اونم شرایط خاص خودشو داره اونجام گرایش رشته های موسیقی ارتش رو داره
موفق باشین

----------


## Ali.psy

بهتره کنکور هنر شرکت کنید وتخصصی وعلمی وارد حرفه مورد علاقتون بشید.قبول شدن در کنکور هنر خیلی هم دشوار نیست.از الانم بخونید زیر400 هم میتونید بشید براحتی

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> بهتره کنکور هنر شرکت کنید وتخصصی وعلمی وارد حرفه مورد علاقتون بشید.قبول شدن در کنکور هنر خیلی هم دشوار نیست.از الانم بخونید زیر400 هم میتونید بشید براحتی


آخه من کنکور هنر ثبت نام نکردم.میشه الان ثبت نام کرد برای کنکور 94؟

و یک سوال دیگه.برای هنرمند شدن(خواننده) حتما باید دانشگاه بریم یا نه؟میشه از طریق کلاس های آزاد هم خواننده رسمی شد.؟

----------


## artim

> آخه من کنکور هنر ثبت نام نکردم.میشه الان ثبت نام کرد برای کنکور 94؟
> 
> و یک سوال دیگه.برای هنرمند شدن(خواننده) حتما باید دانشگاه بریم یا نه؟میشه از طریق کلاس های آزاد هم خواننده رسمی شد.؟



بله تا فردا فرصت ثبت نام یا ویرایش وجود داره میتونین ثبت نام کنین
بله میشه البته کلاس های معتبر

----------


## niـhan

برا خلاقیت نمایشی باید چه دروسی رو خوند

----------


## artim

> برا خلاقیت نمایشی باید چه دروسی رو خوند


*منابع درس خلاقیت نمایشی
*

کتاب نمایش سازمان سنجش
اصول و مبانی نمایش عروسکی
اصول و مبانی ماسک و گریم
اصول و مبانی طراحی صحنه
آشنایی با ادبیات کهن ایران و جهان

----------


## Ali.psy

> آخه من کنکور هنر ثبت نام نکردم.میشه الان ثبت نام کرد برای کنکور 94؟
> 
> و یک سوال دیگه.برای هنرمند شدن(خواننده) حتما باید دانشگاه بریم یا نه؟میشه از طریق کلاس های آزاد هم خواننده رسمی شد.؟


بله فرصت دارید تا روز چهارشنبه20 اسفند ثبت نام کنید.رشته موسیقی در دانشگاه بصورت علمی هست.الان اغلب کارگردانا میگن بهتره در دانشگاه کارگردانی بخونید .شما هم رشته موسیقی رو بهتره در دانشگاه بخونید.شما تمام تلاشتونو بکنید بهترین رتبه رو بدست میارید

----------


## SNIPER

من دیروز کنکور زبان ثبت نام کردم شما هم الان میتونین هنر ثبت نام کنین. 
رهبر داعش رو با همین دستای مبارکم کفن کردم اگه دروغ گفته باشم

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> بله فرصت دارید تا روز چهارشنبه20 اسفند ثبت نام کنید.رشته موسیقی در دانشگاه بصورت علمی هست.الان اغلب کارگردانا میگن بهتره در دانشگاه کارگردانی بخونید .شما هم رشته موسیقی رو بهتره در دانشگاه بخونید.شما تمام تلاشتونو بکنید بهترین رتبه رو بدست میارید


کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنم از کنکور تجربی محرومم؟یا چطور هدوتاشو با هم باید کنکور بدم؟(میخوام اگر کنکور تجربی پزشکی قبول شدم پزشکی بزنم وگرنه هنر موسیقی بزنم.میشه)
هزینه داره برای ثبت نام هنر؟

و یک سوال دیگه.یعنی فقط تا ساعت 24 امشب فرصت دارم؟!!

----------


## artim

چقد پاسخگو داریم
بچه ها مرسی

----------


## Ali.psy

> کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنم از کنکور تجربی محرومم؟یا چطور هدوتاشو با هم باید کنکور بدم؟
> 
> و یک سوال دیگه.یعنی فقط تا ساعت 24 امشب فرصت دارم؟!!


خیر محروم نیستید هر کدوم خواستید میرید.تا فرداشب فرصت ثبت نام هست.کنکور هنر پنجشنبه عصر برگزار میشه و تجربی جمعه صبح

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> خیر محروم نیستید هر کدوم خواستید میرید.تا فرداشب فرصت ثبت نام هست.کنکور هنر پنجشنبه عصر برگزار میشه و تجربی جمعه صبح


درس هاش متفاوت هست با کنکور تجربی؟

و یک سوال دیگ.چندنفر متقاضی شرکت در کنکور هنر هستند ؟

امشب ساعت 24 میشه 20 اسفند 93.با این حال تا پایان ساعت 24 فردا شب مهلت دارم برای ثبت نام؟درست متوجه شدم؟

----------


## artim

> کنکور هنر ثبت نام کنم از کنکور تجربی محرومم؟یا چطور هدوتاشو با هم باید کنکور بدم؟(میخوام اگر کنکور تجربی پزشکی قبول شدم پزشکی بزنم وگرنه هنر موسیقی بزنم.میشه) هزینه داره برای ثبت نام هنر؟  و یک سوال دیگه.یعنی فقط تا ساعت 24 امشب فرصت دارم؟!!


  تا ساعت 24 فردا فرصت هست

----------


## Ali.psy

> درس هاش متفاوت هست با کنکور تجربی؟
> 
> و یک سوال دیگ.چندنفر متقاضی شرکت در کنکور هنر هستند ؟
> 
> امشب ساعت 24 میشه 20 اسفند 93.با این حال تا پایان ساعت 24 فردا شب مهلت دارم برای ثبت نام؟درست متوجه شدم؟



امروز19 اسفنده چرا تاریخو عوض میکنید و موضوع رو پیچیده؟تا فردا فرصت دارید.فعلا معلوم نیست ولی هر سال کمتر از 20000 نفره.بله دروس اختصاصی مخصوص به خودشو داره

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> امروز19 اسفنده چرا تاریخو عوض میکنید و موضوع رو پیچیده؟تا فردا فرصت دارید.فعلا معلوم نیست ولی هر سال کمتر از 20000 نفره.بله دروس اختصاصی مخصوص به خودشو داره


و به عنوان آخرین سوال .
برای هنر باید به غیراز دروس تجربی که امتحان نهایی داره هم باید دروس نهاییشو بدم؟فقط نهاییشو؟:/

و دانشگاه های هنر از نظر علمی در ایران در چه جایگاهی قرار دارن؟

میشه برای خواننده خوب شدن به این دانشگاه ها اکتفا کرد؟

باتشکر از پاسخگویی صریح و سریعتون

----------


## artim

> و به عنوان آخرین سوال . برای هنر باید به غیراز دروس تجربی که امتحان نهایی داره هم باید دروس نهاییشو بدم؟فقط نهاییشو؟:/  و دانشگاه های هنر از نظر علمی در ایران در چه جایگاهی قرار دارن؟  میشه برای خواننده خوب شدن به این دانشگاه ها اکتفا کرد؟  باتشکر از پاسخگویی صریح و سریعتون


 نهایی نمیخواد
 برای خواننده شدن نیاز به مدرک نیست صدا+استعداد نیازه

----------


## Ali.psy

> و به عنوان آخرین سوال .
> برای هنر باید به غیراز دروس تجربی که امتحان نهایی داره هم باید دروس نهاییشو بدم؟فقط نهاییشو؟:/
> 
> و دانشگاه های هنر از نظر علمی در ایران در چه جایگاهی قرار دارن؟
> 
> میشه برای خواننده خوب شدن به این دانشگاه ها اکتفا کرد؟
> 
> باتشکر از پاسخگویی صریح و سریعتون


خیر هیچکس همچین کاری نمیکنه تاثیر سوابق بر حسب زیر گروه متفاوته ولی بطور میانگین7 درصد برای تجربیا حساب میشه.و یه خواننده خوب باید تمرین ومهارت کافی داشته باشه

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> نهایی نمیخواد
>  برای خواننده شدن نیاز به مدرک نیست صدا+استعداد نیازه


خب بلاخره یک جا باید برای آموزش درست از صدا و استعداد باشه دیگ.از رفی آموزش کار با انواع آلات موسیقی.

+هزینه ثبت نام چفدر بود؟

----------


## artim

> خب بلاخره یک جا باید برای آموزش درست از صدا و استعداد باشه دیگ.از رفی آموزش کار با انواع آلات موسیقی.
> 
> +هزینه ثبت نام چفدر بود؟


مدرک دکترا هم داشته باشین به درد خوانندگی نمیخوره
الان فکر کردین خواننده ها معروف کشور مدرک چی دارن؟ یا بازیگرا مدرک چی دارن؟
استعداد نباشه شما دکترا موسیقی هم بگیرین کاری از پیش نمیبره
تنها جایی که استعداد حرف اول رو میزنه هنره اونم چه خوانندگی چه بازیگری چه نقاشی و....

هزینه ثبت نام تو سایت سنجش هست

----------


## artim

فقط کسی که ذوق و استعدادشو داره بره رشته هنر خوبه چون واسه درامد و شغل و کسب و کار نمیارزه

----------


## nikra

قبول شدن تو موسیقی کار خیلی سختیه!
من کنکور هنر 93 رتبه 826 زیرگروه موسیقی شدم ولی چون موسیقی رو دانشگاه های تهران فقط داره بهم گفتن باید امتحان عملیت فضایی باشه تا قبول شی شاید!تازه به شدت سخت میگیرن عملی رو ومثلا اگه شما ساز سنتی کار میکنید باید ردیف نوازی بلد باشید و...
علاوه بر رشته اصلیتون که ریاضی تجربی یا انسانیه میشه زبان وهنر رو هم شرکت کردمثلا من رشته اصلیم ریاضی بود ولی بدی انتخاب رشتش اینه که همش تو یه برگس مثلا من از ترس این که150 انتخاب ریاضیمو از دست ندم وریسک نکنم اصلا رشته های هنر رو انتخاب نکردم !یعنی شما تو یه برگه مثلا سینما رو بالاتر از پزشکی زدی اگه نمره ی سینما رو توکنکور هنر بیاری سینما قبول میشی

----------

